# Neutering



## Very muddy (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi there. Monty is home after having his op this morning. He's 9.5 months. I know it's very normal for them to be sleepy but I've got myself in a bit of a tizz as to whether we've done the right thing and whether I can give him the right aftercare and get him better. Deep down, I know we've done the right thing but he looks so unhappy tonight. 

The vet wouldn't let us have a lampshade as apparently it causes them too much stress but Monty does seem to be trying to lick his stitches so I've borrowed one from a friend for overnight use. The onesie was a no-go as Monty bit the poppers off during a practice run and if he could do that then I feared for his stitches! 

He looks so unhappy and fidgety I'm wondering if we've done the right thing and I'll be able to get him back on his four paws again.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Don't worry, he'll be miserable and still tired tonight. Wilf just laid there, I think I had to carry him outside for a wee. I spent the first night downstairs so that I knew that he left his stitches alone. I only put the collar on when I wasn't around. He just took it easy for a couple of days. You'll have your boy back soon, honest x


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Aw bless you pleased don't feel bad you are only doing the best for your dog in the long run although it may not seem like it now. Darcie was spayed on Wednesday & that night was very sleepy & looked sad but Thursday morning she was just about her normal self, I'm not sure how different the recovery process/time for male & female but I'm sure he will recover just fine. He will also get used to the cone, Darcie gets alittle frustrated with hers at times but better than I expected  sure you will look back in a few days & be pleased its all done x


----------



## Very muddy (Jun 8, 2012)

Thank you for your kind words - I didn't realise I'd feel so awful for him. 

Forgot to say, he now also seems to prefer to sleep sitting up .. Could it be because its more comfortable for him? Is there anything I can do to make him feel more comfy? X


----------



## AshleyHarris22 (Jun 18, 2012)

I was in the same situation over Christmas and if I'm honest the first two days weren't great.. We did have a lamp shade and it was a god send because he did try to get to the wound.

After a couple of days he will return to his normal self and you'll have a hard time trying to get him to calm down!

Promise they go back to normal but I would keep the collar on as you can't watch them 24 hours and it only take a second for them to do some damage to the wound!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Don't worry, you made the choice for the right reasons and he will be fine soon, it is always hard when we see them even the tiniest bit uncomfortable. That is the first time I have heard of a vet not suggesting the collar, usually they are surprised if people don't want them. If you feel he really needs something and its hard to go out and get something, you could try filling an old pair of tights with something (just one leg!) and tie that around his neck, didn't work for mine as he has a long body and could still reach - but that was suggested to me by someone who works at a dogs home. You should know your own dog and have a good ides whether the cone would stress him or not, Dudley just found it mildly annoying (as did I), but we really couldn't have stopped him chewing without it.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Monty is just feeling a bit fragile and sorry for himself which is how we all would feel after an op with anaesthetic. He will be absolutely fine and will bounce back quickly.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Plenty of water to hand. Keep him in a calm serene atmosphere (that means you too) and he will sleep loads.....and sleep heals. All will be well.


----------



## Very muddy (Jun 8, 2012)

Thank you all for your help. I'm so sorry about yesterday - I think I just hated seeing him so uncomfortable. He wore the cone of shame overnight and hated every second but we certainly couldn't have left him unattended. Didn't someone on here put pants on their dog? We don't have hello kitty pants but I could find some of my son's boxers. 

He seems to think he might really like to go for a walk this morning and is sitting by his lead so obviously a bit brighter today! Yet again, thanks for your fab advice. X


----------



## benson (Apr 18, 2012)

We got a medical vest for Benson but had to put a childs vest on too underneath just to make sure, he was back to normal next day but did get an infection in wound (very mild) purely because we could not stop him jumping its second nature to him, couldnt keep him in crate too cruel but 5 days antibiotics and some cream and he was fine and like you I did for the best reasons and have no regrets.


----------



## Very muddy (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi there. Benson - that's exactly what our problem is going to be. Monty's favourite place for a snooze is our sofa and the first thing when he did when he got back from the vets is jumped on the sofa so we all gasped and he was so groggy he jumped back off and we all gasped again. I walked into the kitchen this morning and he jumped up at me. He now goes and stands next to the sofa so we can lift him on and stands up when he wants to come off! 

Thank you all for keeping me sane. X


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Glad to hear that Monty is learning to take care of himself, a bit.... don't suppose it will last, but every day he doesn't leap about too much will help him heal faster!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Dexter was quite traumatized by his cone of shame, he just stood there frozen and miserable in it! I absolutely had to keep it on though as he couldnt wait to get to his stitches the minute I took it off! He spent most of his recovery time being stroked with his chin in my lap, fortunately I was on holiday because he wouldn't leave my side.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

How is the little man today? I am betting he is doing much better. Now it is all about trying to keep him from running and jumping.


----------



## Very muddy (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi there! Thank you for asking after him. Yesterday he was very, very clingy and like Tessybear's Dexter, he didn't want to do anything apart from sleep on my lap which made for an unproductive day in front of the TV with the kids and dog (kids loved it!). 

Today is all about trying to keep him quiet and not jump which is easier said than done. We've given up trying to stop him jumping onto the sofa because stopping him was causing him more stress than letting him do it and we are thinking maybe if it hurt, he wouldn't do it .. Or don't dogs think like that?! He's off to the vets tomorrow for a check up so we'll have to see how she thinks we've done with his recuperation!! eeeek! Hope we're not in for a telling off.

I'm much better and more chilled with him - much easier when they don't look so distressed. Good bruises on my legs from the cone of shame but we're on the mend. 

Thank you for your words of encouragement. X


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I am so glad he is doing better. Jake was the same way. By day three he was back to his jumping which is very hard to stop. By this time next week it will be like nothing happened


----------

